
Show HN: I built a syllable dictionary using Python and web scraping - zacssite
https://zacs.site/blog/building-a-syllable-dictionary-with-python.html
======
gblanchette
Did you try to contact 'www.howmanysyllables.com' before? To see if they would
give you the informations. So you don't have to scrape their website.

~~~
zacssite
No, didn't think to do that. Part of the reason I went to all this trouble,
though, was to go through the process of building something myself, that I
could run myself--and that, by extension, anyone else could do, too.

